# sim scrap



## arthur kierski (May 5, 2009)

what is sim scrap?in recyclers world it is traded at 64dollars a pound---while in other traders it is negociated at 5dollars per pound--


----------



## lazersteve (May 5, 2009)

Arthur,

If they look like these:

[img:663:599]http://tmobilesimcards.files.wordpress.com/2007/08/663px-t-mobile_sim_card_front_and_back.jpg[/img]


They are SIM cards from cell phones. As seen in the photo they can be attached to a large piece of plastic the size of a credit card if new. 

Used ones will most likely be detached from the card.

If new and attached to a card the extra plastic will affect the yields per pound figure.

Steve


----------



## glorycloud (May 5, 2009)

Sometimes I find them inside point of sale keyboards that I refurbish for resale. I have just been dropping them in the AP with other fingers and the foils come right off. I guess gold is gold amigos.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (May 19, 2009)

These can also be found on the cards that go in dirct TV boxes and other items of the like. GLTA


----------

